# Coldest temp of the year



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 11, 2014)

Weather channel is calling for what would be the coldest night of the winter so far for central PA
They keep jumping around with the prediction but it usually -9 to -11
If that pans out it will be the coldest iv seen here since the mid 90s when it got down to -17 for a brief period of time. For some reason i always seem to read about 7 to 10 degrees warmer than the local forecast.
Today  local forecast said 0 and at the same time i had 10 for a low.
http://www.weather.com/weather/today/Coal Township PA 17866:4:US


----------



## B-Mod (Feb 11, 2014)

We had -25 this morning in central WI, no biggy, I bet this winter we have had close to a dozen -20 and colder nights..


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 11, 2014)

B-Mod said:


> We had -25 this morning in central WI, no biggy, I bet this winter we have had close to a dozen -20 and colder nights..


We frequently have winters where it rarely get into single digits. Mostly 20 overnight and mid to high 30s daytime. This year is like the old fashioned winters i remember as a kid.


----------



## Jags (Feb 11, 2014)

Taken on my way into work this morning (yes, that is a minus in the front).


----------



## firebroad (Feb 11, 2014)

Jags said:


> Taken on my way into work this morning (yes, that is a minus in the front).
> View attachment 127200


----------



## firebroad (Feb 11, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> We frequently have winters where it rarely get into single digits. Mostly 20 overnight and mid to high 30s daytime. This year is like the old fashioned winters i remember as a kid.


I was thinkin' the same thing.  Remember in the 60's when we rarely saw the ground without snow from January to March.  Except for that one year, I think it was '63, It was pretty warm most of the season.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 11, 2014)

Jags said:


> Taken on my way into work this morning (yes, that is a minus in the front).
> View attachment 127200



I would outright refuse to leave the house if it were that cold out. 

But, being a carpenter with 80% of the Winter off affords me that "luxury". If I were going to an indoor job, maybe not so bad...


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 11, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> We frequently have winters where it rarely get into single digits. Mostly 20 overnight and mid to high 30s daytime. This year is like the old fashioned winters i remember as a kid.


some are predicting cold winters to be the norm. the atlantic has not shifted to it's cold phase, the amo.then when it pairs up with the pdo we get winters when we were kids. that is only a prediction, but does last 20 years or so! amo+pdo =el nino, and hurricane  killers


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Feb 11, 2014)

Jags said:


> Taken on my way into work this morning (yes, that is a minus in the front).
> View attachment 127200



Your halfway there Jags, just need it to hang in there exactly like that until the end of March. A puny 45 more days or so.


----------



## begreen (Feb 11, 2014)

53F today and rainy. I will take this in a heart beat.


----------



## firebroad (Feb 12, 2014)

I have tree damage, needs to be addressed before tomorrow, when we are supposed to get a so-called heavy snowstorm, although I don't consider eight inches that big a deal, as long as we don't get ice with it.
I had to hire someone, as the considerably tall pine trees that line my property dropped more than I can handle, and there are some huge limbs that are still hanging broken from tree to ground about 30 ft up.  Want to get those down before they fall on the power line again, or worse, the house.
At any rate, I will be off work today, out there with the team in temps that won't get up to 20.  Wish me luck and warmth.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 12, 2014)

Actual temp at my place is 5 Deg   Weather service say its -8


----------



## Jags (Feb 12, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> Your halfway there Jags, just need it to hang in there exactly like that until the end of March. A puny 45 more days or so.




We have frost so deep that some municipalities are asking the patrons to keep the water running so that the mains don't burst.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 12, 2014)

I dont know about where you are, but frost that deep here would create one heck of a sloppy long mud season. 

We've been colder than normal but thankfully we had a good snow pack early to help insulate the ground.


----------



## Jags (Feb 12, 2014)

Yes - it will be mudfest in the spring.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 12, 2014)

Next big event. How much snow tomorrow. Check 5 different weather sources get 5 different answers. Just have to look out the window tomorrow i guess.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 12, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Next big event. How much snow tomorrow. Check 5 different weather sources get 5 different answers. Just have to look out he window tomorrow i guess.


Les Nessman had it right with his "Eyewitness Weather"


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Feb 12, 2014)

It was -14 this morning. I'm ready for spring.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Feb 23, 2014)

Jags said:


> We have frost so deep that some municipalities are asking the patrons to keep the water running so that the mains don't burst.



Exactly why they are 13' or more below grade here. Only 40 or so more days to go, hang in there & hope it stays cold, we need more time to fix those pipelines. 

BTW Florida is nice & warm. Had a few good laughs while there, it got down to 52 & they were talking about the snow apocalypse, snow magedon, white devil, devil ice, & 100 or so other weather terms I had never heard of. Plenty of the end is neigh kind of stuff. 

The Boss & I had a few good laughs, we had to try to explain to the kids why they were so scared of snow in Florida. They thought Disney World would look real nice all covered in snow, plenty of nice smooth overpasses to toboggan on according to the kids. They thought all the water parks would make good skating rinks too. Go figure.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 23, 2014)

Weather usually breaks here in march.  Still gettin single digits overnight this week ahead.


----------



## woodgeek (Feb 24, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> BTW Florida is nice & warm. Had a few good laughs while there, it got down to 52 & they were talking about the snow apocalypse, snow magedon, white devil, devil ice, & 100 or so other weather terms I had never heard of. Plenty of the end is neigh kind of stuff.
> 
> The Boss & I had a few good laughs, we had to try to explain to the kids why they were so scared of snow in Florida. They thought Disney World would look real nice all covered in snow, plenty of nice smooth overpasses to toboggan on according to the kids. They thought all the water parks would make good skating rinks too. Go figure.



My parents live just south of Sarasota FL, and say they have never seen so many tourists as this winter....they described 'gridlock' in their normally quiet area.  Everyone seems happy about the extra cash flowing in, though.


----------



## JustWood (Feb 24, 2014)

Jags said:


> We have frost so deep that some municipalities are asking the patrons to keep the water running so that the mains don't burst.


Same here. They are running it on the radio every half hour. A friend of mine works for the water dept and said they have seen frost down 42" on some repairs.
The township went around digging out ditches/sluices last Thursday for our weekend thaw and the sluice in front of my house was froze solid with ice.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Feb 24, 2014)

woodgeek said:


> My parents live just south of Sarasota FL, and say they have never seen so many tourists as this winter....they described 'gridlock' in their normally quiet area.  Everyone seems happy about the extra cash flowing in, though.



Yes met plenty of Canucks down there. Likely 80% of the tour bus around Kennedy. 

Gridlock was predictable in Orlando, 5 min after a Disney park closed the Interstate was down to 20 - 30 mph. 

We got kind of close to your folks when we took the kids to Legoland outside of Tampa. Gridlock there too when the park closed. 

Ah yes, the old double edged sword of tourism, love the extra cash, what it does to the neighbourhood….well not so much. 

Tell your folks 90% of us will be gone by April, too hot down there after that. Nice swamps though…need more Gators.

New rule all Crocs & Gators min 25' long & they think humans are the tastiest snack ever….that will get your folks a whole new kind of thrill seeking tourist crowd. Kinda like the folks who go surfing in shark infested waters in Hawaii. They just tell me the waves are too good to resist.


----------



## Ehouse (Feb 24, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> Yes met plenty of Canucks down there. Likely 80% of the tour bus around Kennedy.
> 
> Gridlock was predictable in Orlando, 5 min after a Disney park closed the Interstate was down to 20 - 30 mph.
> 
> ...




Sort of like the annual polar bear run through Churchill eh?


----------



## Augie (Feb 24, 2014)

NOAA SE Michigan station is 6 miles from my house, they saw -19, but I live in a little bit of a hollow. I saw -23 sustained.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Feb 24, 2014)

Ehouse said:


> Sort of like the annual polar bear run through Churchill eh?



 Yep…but the Bears are much faster & haven't had a good meal since last fall. Not a good place to get too far away from the safety of a structure. I have watched them hunt…very patient…they just wait for whatever the prey animal is to get too far from safety…then game over. Kinda like a croc under the water, unseen, unmoving until it's too late...then bang…game over. 

Always look for the black tennis ball in an ocean of white (their nose)…once you find it keep it in sight at all times. If you lose sight of it get to shelter as they have likely moved to cut you off from safety. You haven't a prayer out in the open. Lucky for us they prefer seals, humans are just too boney & low in fat.


----------



## BrianN (Feb 24, 2014)

-32 here this morning when I woke up.
Should be like that for most of the week.


----------



## Ktm300 (Feb 24, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> Yep…but the Bears are much faster & haven't had a good meal since last fall. Not a good place to get too far away from the safety of a structure. I have watched them hunt…very patient…they just wait for whatever the prey animal is to get too far from safety…then game over. Kinda like a croc under the water, unseen, unmoving until it's too late...then bang…game over.
> 
> Always look for the black tennis ball in an ocean of white (their nose)…once you find it keep it in sight at all times. If you lose sight of it get to shelter as they have likely moved to cut you off from safety. You haven't a prayer out in the open. Lucky for us they prefer seals, humans are just too boney & low in fat.


Always have bear spray on your person when in bear country. Smith & Wesson  bear spray....


----------



## Ehouse (Feb 24, 2014)

Ktm300 said:


> Always have bear spray on your person when in bear country. Smith & Wesson  bear spray....




Don't forget the bells around your ankles.


----------



## Warm_in_NH (Feb 24, 2014)

Florida without tourism and snow birds is nothing but swamps and cow fields.


----------



## northwinds (Feb 25, 2014)

This winter is starting to wear me down. More double digits below zero this week, more snow for the end of the week.  My buddy just sent a pic of himself drinking a fancy drink in the bahamas.  I'm not one for a beach vacation, but I have to admit being a little jealous.  I'm ready to sit on my deck with a mojito watching the bats at sunset.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 25, 2014)

northwinds said:


> This winter is starting to wear me down. More double digits below zero this week, more snow for the end of the week.  My buddy just sent a pic of himself drinking a fancy drink in the bahamas.  I'm not one for a beach vacation, but I have to admit being a little jealous.  I'm ready to sit on my deck with a mojito watching the bats at sunset.


And our hearth ,com founder craig Issod is enjoying sunny miami sending us pics back. Well the more we suffer now the more we will appreciate the sun when it returns.


----------



## Ktm300 (Feb 25, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> And our hearth ,com founder craig Issod is enjoying sunny miami sending us pics back. Well the more we suffer now the more we will appreciate the sun when it returns.


I saw snow geese flying north bound last Saturday morning. Probably have 9 days of spring then full blown 90 degree dog days of summer!!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 25, 2014)

Ktm300 said:


> I saw snow geese flying north bound last Saturday morning. Probably have 9 days of spring then full blown 90 degree dog days of summer!!


Dont remind me,i still remember just s few short months ago how i was gettin tired of sweatin every day. Cmon fall i said. Lets see sweat or shiver Hmmmmm  As i get older im starting to prefer the shiver.


----------



## Ktm300 (Feb 25, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Dont remind me,i still remember just s few short months ago how i was gettin tired of sweatin every day. Cmon fall i said. Lets see sweat or shiver Hmmmmm  As i get older im starting to prefer the shiver.


Shiver is bad. Shoveling snow off a roof(today) to repair shoddy flashing on a brick chimney is bad. Sweating anyway thinking about the abrupt stop that the ground would cause in the event of a fall....might as well be hot


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Feb 25, 2014)

Now, now folks don't be bashing the cold weather, we all need it so we can fix all those pipeline breaks & keep that oil flowing. You don't want higher fuel prices do you? It needs to be butt ugly nasty cold until the end of March, then warm up very slowly, plant your garden by May 23 or so should be about right.


----------



## Ktm300 (Feb 25, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> Now, now folks don't be bashing the cold weather, we all need it so we can fix all those pipeline breaks & keep that oil flowing. You don't want higher fuel prices do you? It needs to be butt ugly nasty cold until the end of March, then warm up very slowly, plant your garden by May 23 or so should be about right.


The tomatoes need to be in the ground by April 15 or my 4th of July hamburger get a store bought tomatoe. This would not taste good. Then I would drink a lot of beer to get the taste out of my mouth. Hmmm. Screw it let it be cold!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 25, 2014)

Ktm300 said:


> The tomatoes need to be in the ground by April 15 or my 4th of July hamburger get a store bought tomatoe. This would not taste good. Then I would drink a lot of beer to get the taste out of my mouth. Hmmm. Screw it let it be cold!


THATS the best thing about HOT weather  COLD............. BEER.


----------



## Ktm300 (Feb 25, 2014)

Seasoned Oak said:


> THATS the best thing about HOT weather  COLD............. BEER.


Right you are. The snow bank coolers around my garage are spoiling me..


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 26, 2014)

Saw some robins this past weekend . . . not sure if that means anything . . . still a long ways away from the feline willows, mud and crocuses though.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 26, 2014)

Ktm300 said:


> The tomatoes need to be in the ground by April 15 or my 4th of July hamburger get a store bought tomatoe. This would not taste good. Then I would drink a lot of beer to get the taste out of my mouth. Hmmm. Screw it let it be cold!


amazing what 300-400 miles means to a tomato. se mass with water chilly, tomato goes in the ground Memorial Day.


----------



## Ktm300 (Feb 26, 2014)

Doug MacIVER said:


> amazing what 300-400 miles means to a tomato. se mass with water chilly, tomato goes in the ground Memorial Day.


My friend has a place on the Chesapeake. Maybe 75 miles south of my place. The forsythia bushes bloom 2 weeks earlier than my house. Can't wait to see them!


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2014)

Just heard our neighbor mowing their lawn. Parts of ours are overdue too. Gentleman, start your engines.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 26, 2014)

Our second day of snowfall just ended. Low in the teens coming tonight. No mowing here.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 26, 2014)

begreen said:


> Just heard our neighbor mowing their lawn. Parts of ours are overdue too. Gentleman, start your engines.


I hate you with all of my might

Love,
Paul


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 26, 2014)

firefighterjake said:


> Saw some robins this past weekend . . . not sure if that means anything . . . still a long ways away from the feline willows, mud and crocuses though.



In early Feb we had flocks of Robins swooping in trying to find food under the snow.


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2014)

Adios Pantalones said:


> I hate you with all of my might
> 
> Love,
> Paul


LOL. My sister is sending me love notes too. She lives in NY and has had it with the white stuff. I don't blame her at all. East coast winters are one thing I was glad to leave behind when we moved out here. Funny enough though my buddy living 80 miles north of here had 18" of snow by last Sunday. Being further south we dodged that bullet and just got 40F rain.


----------



## firefighterjake (Feb 26, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> In early Feb we had flocks of Robins swooping in trying to find food under the snow.


 

Yeah, that's pretty much what we saw . . . don't ever recall seeing a flock of robins . . . usually we spot a solo robin here or there at the start of Spring . . . but you pretty much described what we saw -- a flock of 'em flitting beside the gravel road looking for something to eat.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 26, 2014)

`Happened here, as well. There was a bunch of them in the neighbor's yard a couple/few weeks ago, then it snowed a few times and now it's cold again. Poor bahstids


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 26, 2014)

The cat was driving me nuts to go out. And what did I walk right into, must have been at least twenty or more. She went crazy. Too much deep snow to get to them.


----------



## begreen (Feb 26, 2014)

Robins are year round residents here. Anna hummingbirds too if you keep a feeder always available.


----------



## northwinds (Feb 26, 2014)

Sparrows shivering at the bird feeder today in sub zero temps.  I forgot what the lawn looks like.


----------



## Ktm300 (Feb 26, 2014)

northwinds said:


> Sparrows shivering at the bird feeder today in sub zero temps.  I forgot what the lawn looks like.


The birds are eating seed like my stove eats pellets.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 26, 2014)

-27F and -45F WC so they say tonight. Snap, crackle and pops will be heard from the trees and the house expanding.


----------



## ihookem (Feb 26, 2014)

I read that in Duluth MN. it got down below zero 60 days in a row this year.


----------



## Doug MacIVER (Feb 27, 2014)

what the gfs thinks about a week away


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Feb 27, 2014)

Calling for -4 tomorrow morning and minus -3 next wednesday morning. Which would match the record for march 5, 1978


----------



## northwinds (Feb 27, 2014)

It's a nice, bright breezy day, full of sunshine, and negative 7 F.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Feb 27, 2014)

Immo be outside all weekend. Single digits in the morning. I will be burning 2 1/2 bundles of trim however, so I should keep moving and near the fire

All this will be gone before Monday


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 28, 2014)

ihookem said:


> I read that in Duluth MN. it got down below zero 60 days in a row this year.


I'm 80 miles SE of Duluth but I'd like to live up there but just out of town. Not that it's not cold enough here though...


----------



## northwinds (Feb 28, 2014)

I've always liked Duluth.  I could retire in one of those small houses that back up to the beach.  Duluth, MN.  My kind of beach town.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is a graphic showing the frost depth in the 70-75" range in Minnesota which would explain why so many homes water lines are freezing up this year there leading to the second picture showing a city worker trying to thaw a water line in a home.


----------



## begreen (Feb 28, 2014)

Yikes, 6 ft of frozen earth? Will that thaw out before next winter?


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 28, 2014)

It should once summer comes and there's heat below and heat above but footing work will be delayed some I'd guess.


----------



## begreen (Feb 28, 2014)

They can have it. I mowed the lawn today. Let springtime begin.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 28, 2014)

That frost depth is under pavement. The frost depth should be much shallower under our deep snow. My septic pipe hasn't froze yet but I cover it with straw before winter and it has a lot of snow on top of that.

My sister says That it's been nice in the Portland OR area lately and that I should come out since it was 1977 since I've been their to see my Nieces.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Feb 28, 2014)

Nope, nope BG. It can't start to slowly warm up until the end of March. We need a steady -30 until then. Plenty of pipeline breaks to fix.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 28, 2014)

begreen said:


> They can have it. I mowed the lawn today. Let springtime begin.


----------



## WiscWoody (Feb 28, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> Nope, nope BG. It can't start to slowly warm up until the end of March. We need a steady -30 until then. Plenty of pipeline breaks to fix.


From the picture I posted showing the city worker trying to thaw a water line, they said they can thaw about half of the lines that way. The rest need to be fixed by a private contractor meaning a expensive digging job I'd guess.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 28, 2014)

Worried about my septic. Dug the hole to the opening in the tank in September and the fool didn't show up. Open hole over the top of the tank with record setting cold here for months.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Feb 28, 2014)

Yes Wisc, good reason to put them in deep & only bring them up after they are in a heated structure.


----------



## begreen (Feb 28, 2014)

BrotherBart said:


> Worried about my septic. Dug the hole to the opening in the tank in September and the fool didn't show up. Open hole over the top of the tank with record setting cold here for months.




If it has a lot of snow on top that should help insulate it.


----------



## Frozen Canuck (Feb 28, 2014)

Don't worry about the septic BB they make their own heat, just don't have it pumped out until it warms up.


----------



## BrotherBart (Feb 28, 2014)

Frozen Canuck said:


> Don't worry about the septic BB they make their own heat, just don't have it pumped out until it warms up.



Thanks. What I was thinking. I covered the hole with plywood.

A contractor nightmare. Dug the hole and scheduled the pumping. Scheduled the re-graveling of the 900 foot driveway and the re-roofing of the house. And did the schedule of the driveway and the septic for two weeks after the promised date of the roof so they wouldn't be here getting in the roofer's way. And then the roofers kept putting it off for six weeks and the the driveway and septic guys told me to F off.

Didn't cost me. Just them. But still...


----------



## WiscWoody (Mar 1, 2014)

The tank will freeze up here, mine did 7 or 8 years ago when we had plenty of cold but no snow yet. I was only using the house on the weekends then so not a big deal. But a neighbor had his tank and pipes freeze up last year and in the process of thawing it by the pumping company he had to use his ice auger to drill a hole in the ice so they could pump it out. I'm talking a holding tank, not a conventional septic system. Same for mine, 3,000 gallon tanks that cost $145 to pump when full.


----------

